# Using checks



## rgp (Aug 20, 2018)

How many of you still use checks? Have a checking account?

I still do. I get constant 'offers' to switch to electronic this & that, direct deposit etc. But I just don't trust having all that 'basically' on the internet . Power grid goes down [remember just a few years ago] 2003 and ya cannot access. Not to mention nefarious creatures hacking as they do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2018)

I still use checks to pay my monthly bills and to do a lot of my every day shopping at the supermarkets, etc.  I'll only do financial things online when I really have to or need to.  For now I'm happy with my checks and balance my checkbook once a month when they send me my statement.  There is a lot of hacking going on, and it will only get worse with time in my opinion.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 20, 2018)

I still  use a few.  For  magazine  subscriptions  etc.


----------



## dkay (Aug 20, 2018)

I still use a few but I don't carry them around with me anymore like I once did.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 20, 2018)

Only time we use any checks is when my wife pays bills, either in person or mail. All purchases, store or online, are done by credit card. We can access our banking acct. online from computer or iPhone. Have direct deposit for wife's job money and both of our SS money. 

Had one "hacker" problem with Pay Pal, but the credit card on there had a low amount. They did charge $28 for something and tried to charge $300 on the card for a Target purchase, but not enough on the card. Contacted both Pay Pal and credit card company. Chargers were erased and new credit sent to us, with new number. Old, obsolete credit card still on Pay Pal. Don't use Pal Pal anymore. We don't buy anything where a credit card is kept online...….like Pay Pal does.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2018)

I haven't used paper checks in many years.


----------



## JimW (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a free checking account that comes with paper checks, but it also has electronic banking and direct deposit. I have my important bills like mortgage, car payments, insurance payments etc, all set up on auto pay. For the rest I just pay them when due online. I can also transfer money through the account to anybody with E-Pay. Very rarely do we write out checks anymore, but I still keep my own hand written account register to make sure the numbers are correct.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2018)

With my own account, I did not even order any checks.  Just have the debit card.  DH has checks with his account.  He wrote a check today, for the first time in months. We do most of our paying with our cards or with cash


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2018)

I use about 4 call checks a month..


----------



## terry123 (Aug 20, 2018)

I still write a few checks but mostly I pay bills online. Cell phone, electric bill, etc go to the credit card for rewards.  I check the bills online and usually pay online.  I will write a check for cash once a month and buy what few groceries I need with it.  I don't like debit cards and will not use them.


----------



## rgp (Aug 20, 2018)

Well, I'm similar to many, in many ways it seems. I use checks for my monthly expenses . I do no on-line C/C purchases , for that I use a limited debit card account. And don't do much of that .  That way the hackers can only get what is on it...200 bucks give or take.

Just curious, given all these [offers] I've been receiving , and a news segment about it this morning.


----------



## jujube (Aug 20, 2018)

I use checks for birthday/wedding/graduation gifts.

Other than that, only to pay my dental insurance bill.  Oddly enough, they do not offer any form of electronic payment. You HAVE to send a check.  Downright Neolithic, I think, for a large national company.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 20, 2018)

Only use them when I'm forced to.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 20, 2018)

I write checks for my lawn care, home repairs, and some gifts. I use my credit cards for purchases and pay my bills on-line.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2018)

One of our checking accounts is just for the monthly utility bill, grocery store, and any online shopping/credit card usage we run up.  The other checking account is where our SS checks go, and we just use it for the electronic health care insurance payments and reimbursements....and it is our fund for the casino trips.  The savings accounts will hopefully one day go to the kids.  For minor day to day expenses, gas, etc., I just pay cash.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I haven't used paper checks in many years.



Same !


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 20, 2018)

I still use my checks to pay my bills,a couple catalogues I regularly use I always pay by check. When I go grocery shopping or to Target,always pay cash
I  don't feel comfortable doing any online shopping unless its on a secure site e.g. Amazon
I've been a victim of identity theft twice in last 30yrs,I'm always leery Sue


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 20, 2018)

well checks are the worst for fraud .

we got posters up all over our neighborhood by the new york police dept  warning all to not use local mail boxes .

mail is being fished out at an alarming rate and the checks bleached out and re-written .

they have new fraudulent names and amounts . it is the hardest type of fraud to get reversed because you signed that check .


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 20, 2018)

There are some services I need to use checks for: 
- our acupuncturist, acupressurist, and massage therapist
- most contractors on small jobs do not take credit cards. On our 2015 MBR remodel where I acted as GC, the majority of it was paid with checks.

Otherwise, we use electronic pay. RGP, not sure I understand what your experience was "when the grid went down"? Can you explain? 

We've seen minor service interruptions (store POS goes down, quake interrupts power grid) but in such cases, checks are as unusable as a debit card or credit card, at least out here.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2018)

I pay my monthly bills by check, most day to day expenses with cash and other odds and ends with a credit card.

I've been seriously thinking about automating my monthly bill paying but I'm not sure what the best/safest approach would be.

I also have a fear that I will be dead inside my little apartment for years while the Social Security check keeps getting deposited every month and the bills get paid automatically every month, LOL!!!


----------



## rgp (Aug 20, 2018)

Lethe200 said:


> There are some services I need to use checks for:
> - our acupuncturist, acupressurist, and massage therapist
> - most contractors on small jobs do not take credit cards. On our 2015 MBR remodel where I acted as GC, the majority of it was paid with checks.
> 
> ...




   "Otherwise, we use electronic pay. RGP, not sure I understand what your experience was "when the grid went down"? Can you explain?"

  Never said I had one, I just meant that if the grid does go down, in your area or nation wide. If everything is connected to it / depended on it, nothing can be accessed.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a checking acct
 ....and some checks, somewhere



rgp said:


> Power grid goes down [remember just a few years ago] 2003 and ya cannot access.





Power grid goes down?
 Try cashing yer paper checks then


----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> well checks are the worst for fraud . we got posters up all over our neighborhood by the new york police dept  warning all to not use local mail boxes . mail is being fished out at an alarming rate and the checks bleached out and re-written ..



That sounds like one of the "perks" of living in an overcrowded, crime infested city.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2018)

I haven't written a check in several years.  I strongly believe, as mathjak107 stated, that paper checks are a lot less safe than electronic bill paying, and there's a lot more opportunity for fraud.  Do you have any idea how many people handle a paper check after you've written it?  A lot more than you would think.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 20, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I haven't written a check in several years.  I strongly believe, as mathjak107 stated, that paper checks are a lot less safe than electronic bill paying, and there's a lot more opportunity for fraud.  Do you have any idea how many people handle a paper check after you've written it?  A lot more than you would think.


My sister retired from a bank and she has said the same thing, Butterfly.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 21, 2018)

Don M. said:


> That sounds like one of the "perks" of living in an overcrowded, crime infested city.


actually nyc has one of the lowest crime rates today .  sorry , spin again . not only that , but  the parts of the city  we are  is more like suburbia . nyc is a lot more than manhattan .

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/27/nyregion/new-york-city-crime-2017.html


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 21, 2018)

rgp said:


> "Otherwise, we use electronic pay. RGP, not sure I understand what your experience was "when the grid went down"? Can you explain?"
> 
> Never said I had one, I just meant that if the grid does go down, in your area or nation wide. If everything is connected to it / depended on it, nothing can be accessed.




when the grid is down nothing gets cashed . we went through that with hurricane sandy as well as parts of the city 9-11. CASH ONLY


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 21, 2018)

three or four a month......


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 21, 2018)

I still use checks to pay some bills and for some local businesses that don't take plastic. Most of my regular monthly bills are automatic though, so I don't write many checks.


----------



## IKE (Aug 21, 2018)

I write on the average of eight or so checks a month.....when out and about we normally use our bank debit card that draws against our checking account.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 21, 2018)

IKE said:


> I write on the average of eight or so checks a month.....when out and about we normally use our bank debit card that draws against our checking account.


Except on “ Check Writing Day!” :lol1:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 21, 2018)

Oops!


----------



## IKE (Aug 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Except on “ Check Writing Day!” :lol1:


----------



## rgp (Aug 21, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> when the grid is down nothing gets cashed . we went through that with hurricane sandy as well as parts of the city 9-11. CASH ONLY




True!...That's why cash is king I suppose.


----------



## JB in SC (Aug 21, 2018)

Very seldom, usually only for major home repairs, or deposits from an IRA to a non linked checking account.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 21, 2018)

.

I hardly ever use a check except to send gift or deposit money through the mail.

Almost all  of my everyday shopping purchases go on my rewards credit card.

All of my monthly bills are either automatically debited from my checking account or automatically put on my rewards credit card.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 22, 2018)

I do banking mostly on line....Except if I'm sending a check for a Birthday Gift to our Niece's and Nephew's....And I send checks to our Volunteer Fire Department and our local Police....
I do give checks for Christmas Gifts for my family....


----------



## terry123 (Aug 22, 2018)

peppermint said:


> I do banking mostly on line....Except if I'm sending a check for a Birthday Gift to our Niece's and Nephew's....And I send checks to our Volunteer Fire Department and our local Police....
> I do give checks for Christmas Gifts for my family....


I used to give checks at Christmas but the "grands" did not have bank accounts and was getting to be a problem getting them cashed.  Now I give gift cards as everybody has a favorite store.  Starbucks, Forever 21, Amazon and TJ Maxx are favorites. Others get MC or Visa and they can use anywhere!.  I never worry about if something fits or the right color.  I buy one or 2 each month during the year and so I have them all by December.  Also get them for the maintenance guys at the complex as they help me all year long with things.  Leaves only a few actual gifts to be bought.  Works for me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 22, 2018)

We use them a lot.


----------



## rgp (Aug 23, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I have a checking acct
> ....and some checks, somewhere
> 
> 
> ...




 Why not? At the local level anyway. Get out the old rubber stamp & ink pad. 

 We did that long before the digital world emerged.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2018)

rgp said:


> Why not? At the local level anyway. Get out the old rubber stamp & ink pad.
> 
> We did that long before the digital world emerged.



I know the company I work for will not accept any check that doesn't get approved by the Telecheck machine we have which is hooked up to.........................the grid. Not many companies that I know of except maybe some Mom & Pop stores accept checks without using these machines first.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 23, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I used to give checks at Christmas but the "grands" did not have bank accounts and was getting to be a problem getting them cashed.  Now I give gift cards as everybody has a favorite store.  Starbucks, Forever 21, Amazon and TJ Maxx are favorites. Others get MC or Visa and they can use anywhere!.  I never worry about if something fits or the right color.  I buy one or 2 each month during the year and so I have them all by December.  Also get them for the maintenance guys at the complex as they help me all year long with things.  Leaves only a few actual gifts to be bought.  Works for me





For younger children, I've successfully sent cash via the mail...
 but I mail the birthday card & cash in another type of envelope
so it's not obvious from the outside it's a greeting card.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 23, 2018)

KingsX said:


> For younger children, I've successfully sent cash via the mail...
> but I mail the birthday card & cash in another type of envelope
> so it's not obvious from the outside it's a greeting card.


My Christmas gift cards are put inside regular Christmas cards and mailed with other goodies in a box. Most of my family lives away so we mail boxes to each other with homemade candy, cookies, presents and the gift cards. One family lives here in Clear Lake near me and we gather together for the day and exchange gifts and have our meal. When the "grands" were very young, I did the cash thing also, then checks as they got older and now gift cards.  Makes it easier for me since I cannot get out much anymore. Reminds me that I need to check my stash and see how I am coming with this year's cards.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Aug 23, 2018)

I went paperless as soon as it was offered. I receive all my bill notifications via email and pay everything electronically. All incoming moneys are direct deposit. I trust the "power grid" more than I trust the USPS.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 23, 2018)

terry123 said:


> My Christmas gift cards are put inside regular Christmas cards and mailed with other goodies in a box. Most of my family lives away so we mail boxes to each other with homemade candy, cookies, presents and the gift cards. One family lives here in Clear Lake near me and we gather together for the day and exchange gifts and have our meal. When the "grands" were very young, I did the cash thing also, then checks as they got older and now gift cards.  Makes it easier for me since I cannot get out much anymore. Reminds me that I need to check my stash and see how I am coming with this year's cards.





My only child died young, so all birthday and Christmas gifts [usually money] and eventually my estate go to my niece and nephew and their children. *What bothers me is this*... none of them will voluntarily send me back any notification the gifts have been received... much less a "thank you"... neither the children nor their parents. When I send a gift via Amazon, I will send an email alerting them to expect it and asking them to let me know it was received.... but no... they never send back an email to let me know it was received unless I send yet another email after the fact asking if it was received. In other words, my gifts all seem to go down a black hole of bad etiquette.  So, to confirm they even received the gift, I have to follow up and ask.  Frankly, I am getting tired and more than a little put off by it. When I was young and older relatives sent me or my child gift money in the mail, I always responded with a thank you note. If for no other reason, you'd think my relatives would  want to encourage me to keep sending gifts [usually money]... which I am seriously considering NOT continuing to do in the future. I do have another adult nephew [single, no children] who I also used to send Christmas money [checks] to.... but after years of only getting a canceled check back in return, I stopped. It makes me want to rethink who will get my estate or if I will just spend it all on myself. Maybe one of my young grand nieces or nephews will prove themselves worthy [but I'm not holding my breath.]

This is such an aggravating  problem...  I have reposted this as a new topic.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...uot-Thank-You-quot-cards-emails-texts-anymore


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 23, 2018)

funny you said that , we sent  an engagement gift direct from bed bath and beyond to a close friends kids and my wife said today , i hope they got it. we never got notification or a thank you


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 23, 2018)

*






 Originally Posted by Gary O'					 

 **I have a checking acct
 ....and some checks, somewhere





 Power grid goes down?
 Try cashing yer paper checks then*




rgp said:


> Why not? At the local level anyway. Get out the old rubber stamp & ink pad.
> 
> We did that long before the digital world emerged.



What ‘local level’?

The two small town stores nearest me has trouble with checks when the grid is up (I’ve seen this happen while in line)
I seriously doubt they just shrug and go ahead when the grid is down

Perhaps one should bring in a dozen range free eggs in trade for a gallon of milk
Did that long before the rubber stamp and ink pad


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how will checks go through the bank clearing houses if the grid is down??  Even the rubber stamp pad doesn't do any good if checks can't get through the clearing houses.


----------



## JimW (Aug 24, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say there feller, I'd be willing to trade some mutton for those eggs and milk.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 24, 2018)

JimW said:


> Say there feller, I'd be willing to trade some mutton for those eggs and milk.


Not interested
Have you any wool?
...or am I too late?


----------



## JimW (Aug 24, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Not interested
> Have you any wool?
> ...or am I too late?



Would you settle for cheap polyester?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2018)

They are like newspapers. I do still use them but maybe one per month on miscellaneous stuff. Where is the last place you saw a phone booth??


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 24, 2018)

KingsX said:


> For younger children, I've successfully sent cash via the mail...
> but I mail the birthday card & cash in another type of envelope
> so it's not obvious from the outside it's a greeting card.



What type of envelope do you use to mail the card & money? I ask because I have to mail my grandchildren's cash or check for their birthdays and I'm not comfortable doing it. I can't drive so I'm not able to take it to the post office so that's not an option either. So far I've been lucky mailing them from my mailbox but that doesn't mean it will continue to happen. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 24, 2018)

JimW said:


> Would you settle for cheap polyester?



I'm willing to swap powdered eggs and powdered milk.
You send the cheap polyester first


----------



## Beth Ward (Aug 24, 2018)

My Gardner, tree trimmer, beautician still only take checks.  Drives me crazy.  I remind them all the time that we are in Georgia USA, Soviet Georgia.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2018)

I have not written out a check for longer than I can remember. My wife does use them to pay bills, but has been paying more and more of them directly from our bank account online. Many are auto pay so all we have to do is check that the payment is correct online.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 25, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> What type of envelope do you use to mail the card & money? I ask because I have to mail my grandchildren's cash or check for their birthdays and I'm not comfortable doing it. I can't drive so I'm not able to take it to the post office so that's not an option either. So far I've been lucky mailing them from my mailbox but that doesn't mean it will continue to happen. Any suggestions are welcome.




I use small manilla envelopes.  Two of my grand niece/nephew are fraternal twins
so I put the two birthday cards and matching envelopes into one manilla envelope.
At Christmas I put everything for the household in one manilla envelope. Of course,
  if I am also sending other gifts, the cards are inside the gift packages.  Because  
the postage may vary by size and weight I do visit the post office which is nearby. 
 I have a PO Box, so I go to the post office at least once a week anyway.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 25, 2018)

KingsX said:


> I use small manilla envelopes.  Two of my grand niece/nephew are fraternal twins
> so I put the two birthday cards and matching envelopes into one manilla envelope.
> At Christmas I put everything for the household in one manilla envelope. Of course,
> if I am also sending other gifts, the cards are inside the gift packages.  Because
> ...



Thank you for this information. I will certainly keep it in mind. Right now I'm through with birthdays that I have to mail cards until next spring so maybe I can try it then. Thanks again!


----------



## rgp (Aug 29, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Again with the condescending remark I see.


   I've never had a-bit of trouble cashing a check at any time.

  I still say we are way too dependent on electronic everything.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 29, 2018)

In nyc we have had two times atms and banks were closed in many areas. 9-11 and sandy .

but we also  have had accounts locked for fraud for two weeks and not accessible as money was in limbo to new accounts and we needed new checks and cards .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 2, 2018)

I have 3 checking accounts. The main one is at a bank and i've had it for decades. I no longer have checks for that account; only use it for EFT (ACH) bill payments. The second one is at a credit union (CU) and I honestly forgot why I opened it up because I've had that for decades as well. The 3rd one is at TD Ameritrade which took over for Scottrade. They took it upon themselves to send me checks which connect to the money market fund after the transition. I put those in my SD box in the event I inadvertently run out of CU checks. I only use one check a month from the CU account, at most two if I give a monetary gift to someone.


----------



## wasserball (Sep 12, 2018)

The Europeans got rid of checks a long time ago.  They would be scratching their heads if you consider paying with a check.  Like us, most transactions are done with a credit card or their EC (debit card in the USA) card.  Only Germany, of all advanced first world countries, still insist in cash with merchants.  Other monetary transactions are done between banks electronically using their IBAN number.  The amount of resources it takes to manage cash transactions without considering security, is horrendous. Maybe the government likes the idea that merchants can easily launder money to avoid paying their fair tax.  However, I love Germany.  When I am there twice a year, the ATMs get a workout.  Unlike in the USA, I feel safe carrying large amount of cash in Germany.  Yes, I still have a checking account, which is my clearing house.  It is with the same credit union for over 33 years.  There is no reasons to burden myself with more than one checking account.  In the end, nobody cares.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 12, 2018)

I use one check a month to pay the rent.

The rest of the monthly bills are paid through the ATM machine at my credit union.

There are a lot of companies now switching to electronic methods to avoid theft.

Our laundry room cash machines were constantly being broken into which made the appliances useless.

Now you have to have one of their cards which you load and use it to access the wash and dry machines in the laundry room.

There was one couple who didn't have an account and when they complained, the manager said well then you will have to take your laundry to a cash machine somewhere else because the damage and the insurance is costing us too much.

I convinced them to open a small account at a credit union nearby.

Here in Canada now the government is insisting on electronic transfer to your bank account because of the problems with checks being stolen and accounts being accessed fraudulently. You apply for it when you file your tax return. 

I like the electronic transfer method. 

I don't want to use the computer however because my system is old now and I think it might be vulnerable.

I just don't trust that method anymore although I consider my self computer literate.

In some ways the Europeans are miles ahead of the North Americans.  They consider us old fashioned and unwilling to change.

I hardly ever see a Canadian paying for groceries in the supermarket with a check, but when shopping in the U.S. I see that is quite common. It's kind of a pain having to wait for someone to fill out a check.  

Mc Donalds, in Canada has refused to take checks.  Cash, debit card, or credit card only.


----------



## 911 (Sep 12, 2018)

I wrote two checks last year and one this year so far. I do everything electronically, including any checks that I receive. I just take a picture of the check and send the picture it to my bank using the app that I downloaded.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 12, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have 3 checking accounts. The main one is at a bank and i've had it for decades. I no longer have checks for that account; only use it for EFT (ACH) bill payments. The second one is at a credit union (CU) and I honestly forgot why I opened it up because I've had that for decades as well. The 3rd one is at TD Ameritrade which took over for Scottrade. They took it upon themselves to send me checks which connect to the money market fund after the transition. I put those in my SD box in the event I inadvertently run out of CU checks. I only use one check a month from the CU account, at most two if I give a monetary gift to someone.



You need to consolidate or list the reasons why what you are doing is a good idea.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2018)

I almost never see a person writing a check in a store.  A couple of stores I trade in will no longer accept checks because they have had so much check fraud -- both from NSF checks and counterfeit checks.  I can't even remember the last time I wrote a check, but it's been several years.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 13, 2018)

except for gifts we are down to 1 or two checks a month


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2018)

Still have a checking account, but use it maybe twice a year. Most bills are paid automatically online. Carry some cash for small purchases or use our bank card.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2018)

The only thing I don't like about automatic withdrawals is that if you have a dispute or have been charged unfairly, that you get charged and have to try to get it reversed.  

Cable companies are notorious for this.  I only pay what I have determined that I used.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 13, 2018)

Do all my banking online - write about 3 cheques a year.  Also use my debt card or Visa.


----------

